# Can't login: 'Could not update ICEauthority file'



## IcarusFallen

Morning all,

I'm having a problem with my Asus eeepc 701, running Ubuntu 'Easypeasy.'
The problem started when I tried creating a new user. The creation process seemed to go ok, but when I tried logging in as the new user, the following error messages appeared:

'Could not update ICEauthority file /home/newuser/.ICEauthority'

'There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)'

'Nautilus could not create the following required folders: /home/icarus/Desktop, home/icarus/.nautilus.
Before running Nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create them.'

After a few attempts, I went back into my original account, which worked fine, and deleted the new user account. Then, when I next turned on the netbook, I had exactly the same error message for the original account. 

Once the error messages have gone, an empty desktop appears, along with a stripped down taskbar, which allows me to connect to the internet and log off, and that's about it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I'm tearing my hair out at this one.

Thanks


----------



## hal8000

IcarusFallen said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'm having a problem with my Asus eeepc 701, running Ubuntu 'Easypeasy.'
> The problem started when I tried creating a new user. The creation process seemed to go ok, but when I tried logging in as the new user, the following error messages appeared:
> 
> 'Could not update ICEauthority file /home/newuser/.ICEauthority'
> 
> 'There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)'
> 
> 'Nautilus could not create the following required folders: /home/icarus/Desktop, home/icarus/.nautilus.
> Before running Nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create them.'
> 
> After a few attempts, I went back into my original account, which worked fine, and deleted the new user account. Then, when I next turned on the netbook, I had exactly the same error message for the original account.
> 
> Once the error messages have gone, an empty desktop appears, along with a stripped down taskbar, which allows me to connect to the internet and log off, and that's about it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I'm tearing my hair out at this one.
> 
> Thanks


ICEauthority issues happen now and again, for some reason the permissions have changed.
Once error message have finished, hit ctrl-alt-f2 to get a text login prompt login as yourself and run

$ sudo chmod icarus:icarus /home/icarus/.ICEauthority
$ exit

The press ctrl-alt-f7 to go back to the GUI login screen.

If that fixes it, please mark as solved, if not type

ls -l

This lists all files in current directory they should be owned by you (icarus) and
belong to group (icarus)


----------



## IcarusFallen

Thanks for the reply.

When I enter the first line, I get the following error message:



> chmod: invalid mode: 'icarus:icarus'


Any ideas? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## hal8000

Can you open a terminal and post output of

ls -l /home/icarus/.ICEauthority

It is case sensitiive so has to be typed exactly the "l" is lowercase "L", I'll wait to see result.


----------



## mazag57

I have the same problem but i could not fix it?
is there any other solution?

please


semih


----------



## dusf

Just fixed a similar problem, for the second time in as many years.

Remove the file and login as normal.

sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority


----------



## IcarusFallen

Hello, long time no see. Apologies for not having replied for so long, life got in the way. Now I have my priorities straight, i.e. sorting out the netbook.

Tried removing the file as suggested, but no joy. I've now given up on the netbook, and would happily nuke the thing, except there is ONE document that I would really like to be able to save. 
I've tried using Ubuntu and Mint disks to get in and retrieve the file, but it just says I don't have the permissions required to view the folder. I tried using SystemRescueCD, but was unable to find the document on there using the file explorer. Is all hope lost? 

Thanks for all the help so far and any advice to come, it's all appreciated.


----------



## hal8000

If you run the Ubuntu or Mint CD in live mode, then you should be able to retrieve your file. You need to run the system in live mode, (it may already mount your filesystems) and retrieve your file.

When you see a message you dont have permissions, just change to root user and copy it to a usb memory stick, or as the network is probably picked up and configured in live mode, open a web browser and email it to yourself.


----------



## IcarusFallen

Please excuse my ignorance, but... how do I do that? I'm running the Ubuntu OS in live mode off the USB. When I try and open the root folder on the drive, it says I don't have permission. If I right-click and try and set permissions, all the options are greyed out because I'm not the owner, and I can't see how to change to root user. Apologies again, and thanks for your help.


----------

